# Marcgravia Sintenisii - is it too much light?



## sekibun (May 28, 2014)

Could anyone please help me identify what do I do wrong that my Marcgravia Sintenisii looks so poor? It stopped in this state. Doesn't grow, leafs became a little bit lighter.
Photo


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

The photo looks like its being kept a bit too wet. In my experience, sintenisii doesn't seem to tolerate water on its leaves and wet conditions that much.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Most Marcgravia's will root for over a month or more before they start to grow, as long as the leaves are green it is still alive. Most of mine will not take off immediately and they appear to stagnate, then 2 months later a lot of little shoots appear. The leaves will lighten under bright lights but some are more sensitive than others. I have had a couple of species that look good for a few days after cutting and then die completely, no reason they just did not take.


----------

